
Show HN: ScanSpider.com – find discussions and related webpages for given url - mdoliwa
https://scanspider.com
======
mdoliwa
OP here.

It's tool to help find resources related to subject of your interest.

If you read some interesting article and would love to explore this subject
(to write article about it or because you're just curious) you paste it to
ScanSpider and it will scan Reddit and HackerNews, find discussions about it
and extract webpages mentioned in these discussions to read more.

What do you think about this idea? I thought it could be great tool for
journalists to collect information about given subject and context in which
people are talking about it.

Do you see any other groups that could use something like this?

------
sleepychu
No results for scanspider.com...

~~~
mdoliwa
Yeah, I dont count one comment as a discussion, check now and this thread will
show up.

